# zurück aus Bangkok



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

Moin, bin nu seit zwei Tagen zurück aus Bangkok und irgendwie jetzt schon wieder fernweh |rolleyes ...bei dem Temperaturunterschied und Lebensstil kein Wunder#g .
Bei meiner diesmaligen Reise lag der Schwerpunkt beim Angeln, jedoch konnte ich nicht wie eigentlich geplant auf Baramundi fischen und mein Ansitz auf Arapaima wurde auch durch Fremdverschulden vereitelt #d .
Für meine nächste Reise ist aber der Arapaima das ultimative Ziel.
Ein besonders großer Mekong Catfish war auch diesmal nicht drinn, aber die vielen anderen guten Drills lassen das noch halbwegs verschmerzen  .
Als besonders kann ich aber denn Fang eines Black Pacu ( Riesensalmer ) an dem Köder für die Mekong Catfish sehen. Normalerweise fressen die nur Obst bzw Früchte. Leider war die Kamera in der Tasche meiner Frau und die zum Shoppen im Einkaufzentrum, Frauen...#q . Somit konnte ich auch nicht meinen besten Mekong ablichten, etwas größer als auf den Fotos.
Die vielen kleineren Mekong Catfish und Striped Catfish hab schon garnicht mehr fotografiert, lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## Ansgar (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Moin,

schade, dass da anscheinend mit dem Fischen was dazwischen gekommen ist (obwohl die Fotos doach gut aussehen - ganz so schlimm war es ja anscheined nicht!)

Finde Thailand auch jedes Mal wieder schoen und faszinierend, war da auch ein paar Mal zwecks Arbeit und Thai boxen... (Und ausserdem lande ich meist in Bangkok zwischen...)

Du sagst Du wolltest Barra fischen - wie sieht es damit in Thailand aus? Ist das erfolgsversprechend? Gibt es aber nur im Sueden oder?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Grüß Dich, mit dem Barafischen ist das eigentlich ganz easy, gibts beinahe an jeder Straßenecke in Randgebiet von Bangkok und Samut Prakan( etwas übertreib  ). Es gibt da auch Guiding von verschiedenen Anbietern, am günstigsten direckt vom BungSamRan aus, mal den Chef vom Shop fragen. 
Ja ich hatte etwas Pech durch meine Abrisse und Knotenbrüche, evt wäre noch größere Mekong gelandet worden.

Bild Nr4 wurde der Fisch zwei Plätze neben mir gefangen und ich konnte beim landen wenigsten helfen.
Bild Nr5 wurde an einem anderen See in Bangkok gefangen, wo ich zwar keine größeren Fische fing als ca 8kg, dafür toppte ich meinen thailändischen Angelkollegen ( Bekannter der Familie ) 5:1 :m , 3 Sawai 2 Buek : 1 Sawai. Das hätte er wohl auch nicht gedacht :c


----------



## Ansgar (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Moin,

Ja, habe da gerade mal ein bisschen rumgeguckt interessehalber.

Das man die in Thailand fangen kann und das die in Thailand auch in Aquakultur gehalten werden war mir bekannt.

Dass man die aber auch direkt in Bangkog fangen kann ist ja interessant ...
Habe da noch nie gefischt - war da immer nur Arbeits und Thai Box maessig wie gesagt...

Habe gesehen, dass es da mittlerweile ja sogar Angelcamps fuer gibt...
Und gewisse Blinker Autoren treiben da ja auch Ihr Unwesen mit Reportagen ueber gigantische Fische, etc...

Habe aber kein Bock auf solche Seen in denen da Riesenfische in Aquakultur hochgepaeppelt werden und man sich dann mit nem neuen Rekord bruesten kann - das ist nicht mein Stil...

Hast Du mal einen Verweis auf moeglichst unberuehrte Gewaesser, an denen man in Thailand mal gezielt auf Barras losziehen kann?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hallo,
Super Bilder!
Da hast ja einen tollen Urlaub gehabt.

Gibt es in der Ecke wo du warst nicht auch den Größten Süsswasserfisch der Erde?
Fast alle denken das es der Wels sei,aber gegen diesen Fisch sieht der Wels wie ein Köderfisch aus!
Ich komme nicht auf den Namen,habe aber vor Jahren mal einen Bericht im Fernsweh gesehen.
Er ist ziemlich lang gebaut und hat glaube ich eine Durchgehende Flosse?

War ein Hammer Fisch!!!

Schöne Grüße!
Dirk


----------



## Big Fins (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal einen Verweis auf moeglichst unberuehrte Gewaesser, an denen man in Thailand mal gezielt auf Barras losziehen kann?
> 
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar


 
nee, Bara ist in Thailand ein Zuchtfisch, der sich zwar langsam ausbreitet aber in die Naturseen und Stauseen ist er noch kaum vorhanden.
Mußt mal bei http://www.anglingthailand.com/ reinschauen.



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in der Ecke wo du warst nicht auch den Größten Süsswasserfisch der Erde?
> Fast alle denken das es der Wels sei,aber gegen diesen Fisch sieht der Wels wie ein Köderfisch aus!
> 
> *Der Giant Mekong Catfish ist ausgewachsen auch nicht gerade zierlich, ca 300kg und mehr*  .
> ...


----------



## wodibo (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Wenn auch leider ein etwas kurzer aber interessanter Bericht mit goilen Pics #6
Zuchtanlagen wären auch nix für mich aber es schwimmen auch so noch genug "Ungeheuer" dort rum :m


----------



## Big Fins (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Ja ist wirklich etwas kurz geraten, aber etwa 2/3 meiner geplanten Zielfische war diesmal nicht möglich.
ich habe diesmal wirklich viel gefangen, die "Monster" fehlen leider noch |rotwerden .
Noch zwei bildhübsche pla Buek "Kleinkinder" als Abschluß.


----------



## Big Fins (6. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Ich muß einfach mal den alten Thread ausgraben, um ein paar Bilder zu posten. 
Solche Kaliber sind ein Traum. :k:k:k


----------



## Laketrout (9. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hallo
<< nee, Bara ist in Thailand ein Zuchtfisch, der sich zwar langsam ausbreitet aber in die Naturseen und Stauseen ist er noch kaum vorhanden.
Mußt mal bei http://www.anglingthailand.com/ reinschauen.
>>

ich hatte vor 3 Jahren ein von anglingthailand.com organisiertes Guiding gebucht. Wir fuhren dazu in den Süden von Bangkok nach Prapadäng  an einen grossen, viereckigen Teich.
Am Morgen wurden die Baras mit Fischköpfen angefüttert, in einigen waren dann auch unsere Hacken drin. Die Bisse kamen sofort.  Die Teiche waren sehr flasch, die Fische sprangen dadurch ziemlich heftig. Es waren Tiere bis etwa 12 Kg dabei.
Nach der anfütter Aktion am Morgen früh war das angeln dann "normaler". Mit Kunstköder fiengen wir gar nichts.
Über alles gesehen für mich eine eher unbefriedigende Sache.

Peterli Heil


----------



## Dart (9. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*



waefi schrieb:


> Hallo
> << nee, Bara ist in Thailand ein Zuchtfisch, der sich zwar langsam ausbreitet aber in die Naturseen und Stauseen ist er noch kaum vorhanden.


Der Barramundi ist durchaus ein Fisch der nicht nur durch Besatzmaßnahmwn in Thailand ne neue Heimat gefunden hat. Den gab, und gibt, es schon immer dort, in den Brackwassergebieten in Küstennähe.
Jean-Francois Helias, von anglingthailand.com, ist der jenige, der Angeln in Thailand als erster Europäer erforscht hat im Süsswasserbereich. Die Weltrekordfische, die durch sein Guiding ermöglicht wurden, haben meine tiefste Bewunderung=ein einmaliges Lebenswerk:vik: 
Das es nicht immer möglich ist, einen Kunden, der an einem gebuchten Angeltag bestmöglichen Erfolg haben möchte, und die dementsprechende Erwartungshaltung hat, an ein unberührtes und schwieriges Naturgewässer zu guiden, sollte jedem klar sein.
Auch in Thailand springen die Fische nicht einfach ins Netz 
Wer die Herrausforderung Barramundi, auf Kunstköder sucht sollte dennoch Jean-Francois anschreiben, er hat mittlerweile einige IGFA- Rekorde für Barramundi im Flyfishing, an einem anderen Gewässer gebrochen.
In tiefem Respeckt, Reiner#6


----------



## Laketrout (12. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hallo Dart


> << nee, Bara ist in Thailand ein Zuchtfisch, der sich zwar langsam ausbreitet aber in die Naturseen und Stauseen ist er noch kaum vorhanden.
> Mußt mal bei http://www.anglingthailand.com/ reinschauen.
> >>


der obige Text war ein Zitat von PLaSawaii weiter oben im Beitrag. Ich hatte leider die Zitatfunktion nicht im Begriff.

Mit meinem Beitrag wollte ich nicht die Leistung von Francois in Frage stellen, er hatte mir im Vorfeld angekündigt das es mit Kunstköder schwieriger würde und mit den Naturködern haben wir wirklich auch viele Fische gefangen. Was mir halt nicht so gefallen hat, war das es sich eine Farm war.
Gruss
waefi


----------



## Big Fins (16. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Jahuu, es geht wieder auf und davon am 07.04.
Ok, noch ne Weile aber ich freu mich schon wieder riesig, vor allem weil ich meinen Burzeltag dann in Thailand feiern darf und ich auch noch Songkran ( Wasserfest ) mitfeiern darf. :vik:


----------



## gizmo_cool (17. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Guten Tag.
hehe @ plaa Sawai da bin ich schon vor dir dort. Wir fliegen am 29.3. Erst mal 7 Tage Bangkok und am 4.4 gehts nach Phuket.
Kannst du mir ein Paar Tips geben wie ich auf Phuket von der Küste aus Spinnen kann!!?? Ich habe 2 Tele Ruten mit -40 und -80 gr Wurfgewicht im Gepäck. Die Squid Köder von Balzer hab ich auch schon gekauft. Ich dachte mir noch ein paar Spinner und Blinker mitzunehmen. 2-5 Süsswassergummifische wollte ich mal zum Testen mitnehmen. Achja 3 kleine Popper hab ich auch. 

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Big Fins (17. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hi, ich fürchte das sieht schlecht aus.
Du kannst es mal auf Tintenfisch versuchen am Abend und am frühen Morgen, dazu am besten an die Molen gehen bzw an der Küste größere Felsen suchen die ins Wasser hineinragen. So konnte ich schon schöne Strecken Tintenfisch erbeuten direkt am Hotelstrand auf Koh Chang. Fische fängst Du eher mit kleinen Ködern ( Muschelfleisch, frische Krabben ) an kleineren Haken.
In Phuket gibt es zwar einen sehr guten Ufer-Platz für sehr große Fische, aber der bleibt verborgen, nix zu machen. 
Dafür fehlt Dir eh die passende Ausrüstung, die Fische sind auch arg groß ( GT's bis zu 20kg )
In Phuket gibt es aber soweit ich weiß auch die Möglichkeit auf Mekong Catfisch zu angeln.


----------



## alalfred (18. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hi,ich bin immer von Patong Beach aus in irgendeine Richtung rechts oder links an der Steilküste entlang gefahren und da wo grosse Felsen ins Waser gehen runtergeklettert.Tintenfisch am späten nachmittags geht immer da ist Ebbe,besser zum laufen(vorsicht der Algenbelag ist wie Seife).Einfach mal umschauen manchmal sind Thais da mit Grundblei und Tintenfischstücken,ich benutze lieber schwere Schwimmer wegen der Steine.Popper oder Mefo-Blinker mitnehmen manchmal jagen Hornhechte(Longtom) in Küstennähe.Schwer zu erklären man muß ne gute stelle finden.Wollte eigendlich April auch runter aber ein Laptop war wichtiger.Zieh was raus für mich.Ach noch was am ende der Bangla oben gegenüber vom Boxstadium ist ein Hotel mit überdachter Terasse da ist ein Kellner der schielt auf einem Auge der geht wenn er frei hat gern Süsswasserangeln.


----------



## Dart (18. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Jahuu, es geht wieder auf und davon am 07.04.
> Ok, noch ne Weile aber ich freu mich schon wieder riesig, vor allem weil ich meinen Burzeltag dann in Thailand feiern darf und ich auch noch Songkran ( Wasserfest ) mitfeiern darf. :vik:


Da wünsche ich dir Mega-Spass zum Songkran Festival:vik: 
Und natürlich schöne, dicke Fische#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Sargo (18. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hy,

suche noch tips für Angeln im Fluß bei Lom Sak. Ihr hattet den
tip gegeben es mit lebenden Garneelen zu versuchen. Das werde ich im Mai versuchen. Bitte noch einen tip welches Gerät ich brauche (Schnurstärke ?, Hakengröße ?, auf Grund ? Blei wieviel Gramm.

Vielen Dank, fischen in einem thailändischen Fluß wird für mich
völliges Neuland werden ! Danke Euch und Grüße


Sargo  |supergri


----------



## Big Fins (18. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

@ Dart, ja danke schon mal im voraus, ich werds genießen. :m
 @ Sargo, Ich denke am besten auf Grund, simple Laufbleimontage, ca 35er Mono, ca 6-8 Wurmhaken zB. Mit lebenden Garnelen wird das aber nix, die sind super empfindlich und gehen schnell ein. Aber relativ kleine Garnelen passend auf den Haken gezogen, sollte schon ein guter Köder sein. Ich hab so ein paar  Bla Dug ( klenere Welsart ) gefangen. Aber es sollten eigentlich alle Grundfische damit überlisten lassen.


----------



## gizmo_cool (19. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Guten Abend
Ich danke euch für die tollen Tips. 
Hauptsächlich machen wir ja Urlaub, inkl ner Heirat von meinem Vater, das Angeln steht also eigendlich im Hintergrund :q  OK das iss unser Alibi |muahah: 
Wir Männer versuchen doch so oft wie möglich unsere Ruten zu Wasser zu lassen. Tauchen und Schnocheln iss ja uch sehr Interesannt. Ich mach auch ne Fotostorry wenn wir wieder da sind... 
ARG 3 Wochen sind doch sehr kurz. Wenigstens kann ich mal wieder "Songkran" in Thailand feiern. 
MANNNN ist das noch ne lange Zeit bis zum 29ten. :v 

gruss Dennis


----------



## Big Fins (20. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Vorfreude ist ja auch schön. |rolleyes
Wenn Du erstmal da bist, vergeht die Zeit wieder viel zu schnell.


----------



## gizmo_cool (20. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Oh ja leider, das geht jedes mal so wenn Thailand ansteht. Am liebsten würde ich für immer drüben bleiben. :k


----------



## Big Fins (22. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hab hier nen ziemlichen Burner gefunden, eine Daiwa Freams 4500 hat's zerlegt am BungSamRan.


----------



## Sargo (28. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hallo !!

Hatte noch auf ein paar tips zum Angeln im Fluß in Nordthailand (in Lom Sak, Phetchabun) erwartet. Bin wirklich für jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar weil ich noch nie in Thailand gefischt habe (außer im Meer).

Danke und Grüße

SARGO


----------



## Dart (28. März 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

Hi Sargo
Süsswassergarnelen (lebend), Wurm und Köfi sind immer einen Versuch wert. Du solltest viel loten um einen tiefen Gumpen zu finden. Das Problem an fast allen Flüssen ist die extreme Hängerquote, während der Regenzeit führen die Flüsse etliche Male Mega-Hochwasser und bringen jeden Menge Hindernisse mit. Das nächste Problem ist die Netzfischerei gerade an den leicht zugänglichen Stellen, es gibt weder Schonzeiten noch Mindestmasse, da sieht es dann gerade in der Nähe von Ortschaften, nicht so rosig aus mit dem Fischbestand.
Suche Kontakt zu einheimischen Anglern und finde möglichst einen Angelshop, wenn du dann noch jemanden hast der etwas Übersetzungshilfe leisten kann, ist das schon die halbe Miete 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sargo (6. April 2007)

*AW: zurück aus Bangkok*

@ Dart

Danke, daß Du Dich nochmal gemeldet hast, werde die tips 
befolgen. Ich habe allerdings in Lom Sak noch nie einen Angler
gesehen. Werde nach Rückkehr berichten


Grüße

Sargo

:q:q:q:q:q


----------

